# Finding Good Coffee in Manchester



## DohDinka (Jan 6, 2013)

Aah Manchester, never really thought of or mentioned in coffee conversations.

Generally have to rely on HS - Cafe Nero (as a pose to Starbucks' coffee flavoured milk)

I have found a Italian place in town (Salvis in the Triangle) and have Northern Tea Power on my "must try"

But a question to all you much more knowlegable people out there... Are there any nice places to get a good espresso and espresso based drinks. (Areas, Preston, Chorley, Manchester and others close by)

Or should I just give up know and master a home set up?

Thanks.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Welcome to Coffee Forums UK

A good number of places are springing up in and around Manchester

Coffee Fix in Gatley and North Tea Power in Tib St (Northern Quarter) are the places I'm familiar with and can highly recommend.

Also Bean and Brush in Sale is meant to be okay too.


----------



## DohDinka (Jan 6, 2013)

Thank You Glen for your prompt reply.

I'm complete forum vigin :/ so was shocked at such a quick reply.

I think I'll definitely visit NTP this week and go on a trip to the others (after my exams - if I can resist the temptation)


----------



## DohDinka (Jan 6, 2013)

I was also looking to set up a home set up..

I'm guessing I need to make a new feed for that?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

DohDinka said:


> I was also looking to set up a home set up..
> 
> I'm guessing I need to make a new feed for that?


Do have a search of the existing threads there is a huge wealth of advice and information available, and if you still have questions then open up a thread. All the members here are great at answering newb questions, its all really friendly, even if its the 10th time ^_^, its the reason that I stayed as a member!

I off to manchester at the end of this month, so I'm going to be on a simmiar lookout for some good coffee shops.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Coffeefix at Gatley is a must on any list. Very friendly & knowledgeable folk using alternative roasters as well as Hasbean.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

In Chorley there isn't a great deal of choice, there is coffe cow which is a van based outside the train station until 10.30-11.00 am and then again later on around 3.30 which makes a nice coffee using Limini beans, the owner did her barista training there. Woodchat cafe in the bus station makes a nice coffee using Exchange Coffee blends providing it's the owner making it not the younger or older women that work there. Massa's ice cream parlour/cafe makes a reasonable traditional italian style coffe as does their other cafe Fredericks on the A6 between Chorley and Adlington. There is Roberts and Co. at Cedar Farm craft place in Mawdsley that is a roastery and Coffee shop. In Leyland on Hough Lane there is Bean Drinking which if I remember correctly is supplied by Hasbean.


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Also try Home Sweet Home which is not far from North Tea Power. They stock Has Bean and have a great set up, better for food there as well and open for longer.


----------



## DohDinka (Jan 6, 2013)

Thank You for all your help, much appreciated. I will be sure to visit these places soon.


----------



## Chaffey (Jan 2, 2013)

Another vote for North Tea Power - I managed to visit on Monday when in Manchester for work - lovely double shot of Deer Hunter!


----------



## Magpie (Jul 10, 2012)

The Coffee Club, 57-59 Market Street WILL be selling Limini Coffee and serving excellent coffee in March this year.

I should know - I'm buying it!!

Cheers,

Peter


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

Magpie said:


> The Coffee Club, 57-59 Market Street WILL be selling Limini Coffee and serving excellent coffee in March this year.
> 
> I should know - I'm buying it!!
> 
> ...


Looking forward to see this. any more information. where in market street (next to which shops?)?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

rmcgandara said:


> Looking forward to see this. any more information. where in market street (next to which shops?)?


He means Market St in Chorley not Manchester


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

Charliej said:


> He means Market St in Chorley not Manchester


Ah! I see







will put it on my to visit places


----------



## Dordes (Jul 25, 2012)

I heard so much about North Tea Power that I decided to give it a try. Ordered two flat whites for my wife and myself. They were absolutely delicious but they came in very small glasses so they were gone in no time and cost just under £3.00 each.

It's back To Costa for me. I know the quality is nowhere near as good but at least you get a drink that lasts longer than two minutes.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Dordes said:


> I heard so much about North Tea Power that I decided to give it a try. Ordered two flat whites for my wife and myself. They were absolutely delicious but they came in very small glasses so they were gone in no time and cost just under £3.00 each.
> 
> It's back To Costa for me. I know the quality is nowhere near as good but at least you get a drink that lasts longer than two minutes.


That's ridiculous - the price that is!


----------



## Sam__G (Sep 4, 2011)

£2.40 each last time I was in, and to be fair, if you don't want a drink that as small as a flat white then... Don't order a flat white!


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

I guess some people will always prefer lots of a bad thing than a little of something that is quality. Sums up attitudes to food and drink in our culture really.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

forzajuve said:


> I guess some people will always prefer lots of a bad thing than a little of something that is quality. Sums up attitudes to food and drink in our culture really.


Does quality automatically mean higher price? What is a reasonable price for a coffee made with good quality ingredients? What is a fair mark up? Too often, we are charged 'premium' prices but the coffee served is by no means premium. The arrival of the big chains raised the game but, personally, I think the bar is fairly stuck. I would like to see genuine third wave outlets springing up everywhere. For that, I am happy to pay.


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

opinions and taste.

I go there for a few reasons. but fact is that I do really like their flat white, and I know the size of a flat white. if I fancy a larger drink I go for a latte - simple.

but in terms of taste - NTP everyday. and because I don't live that close I don't mind paying more for NTP. cheaper than the funky coffee houses in London.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Just tried Northern Tea Power in Manchester. Pretty quiet when we went in around 12.00pm Sunday but got seriously busy an hour later. Flat white using Hasbean blend was excellent as was the espresso. My son tried the guest Rwanda Vunga - wonderful balance of acidity with peachy syrup and prunes. Relaxed friendly atmosphere.


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

I tried North Tea Power last week on a day off in Manchester. My wife's tea (Earl Grey Blue) was great but I found my flat white a bit underwhelming. Tasted a little watery (milk not textured properly?) and sour (under extracted shot?). Also smaller than your average flat white. On the upside the staff were really friendly!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Nimble Motionists said:


> I tried North Tea Power last week on a day off in Manchester. My wife's tea (Earl Grey Blue) was great but I found my flat white a bit underwhelming. Tasted a little watery (milk not textured properly?) and sour (under extracted shot?). Also smaller than your average flat white. On the upside the staff were really friendly!


Think the sourness is the acidity of the Hasbean blend NTP use - not to everyone's taste.


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

Is it a particularly high acidity blend? I've bought from Hasbean for over a year (on and off) and enjoyed 95% of their coffee.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Nimble Motionists said:


> Is it a particularly high acidity blend? I've bought from Hasbean for over a year (on and off) and enjoyed 95% of their coffee.


Find Hasbean roasts, in the main, not to my liking for espresso - great for French press or Aeropress. For espresso, I like the roast to be taken a bit further to reduce the acidity but I enjoyed the change the espresso served at NTP gave but it wouldn't be my regular choice. Also, as you would expect, less pronounced in the flat white. At the moment, I am using Londinium beans for espresso - much less acidity. Just opened a bag of Hasbean Kebel Konga. Will give it a try as an espresso in a mo and see what it's like.


----------



## rhb (Feb 7, 2012)

Another big up to coffeefix and NTP, I'll look up HSH now I know they use Hasbean.

Surprised Caffeine & Co hasn't had a mention, they brew using Square Mile. Not in NQ though so probably a detour for many to visit there. It's in St James Square, not far from Deansgate, and well worth a visit.


----------



## rhb (Feb 7, 2012)

Made it to Home Sweet Home yesterday, felt a bit agricultural with huge mug of Blake as a black Americano, but tasted good as it cooled a bit.

The food was good & the cakes amazing, the Disco Cake is something to be seen!


----------

